# Anyone Wanna Mouse This Saturday?



## BassFisher91 (Sep 11, 2005)

Planning on fishing from McMasters-Parmalee in the evening and into the night. Anyone want to join? Going to be mousing for the most part


----------



## Dan E. (Jan 13, 2017)

Would love to join but cant this weekend. pm sent


----------



## Nrthoakco (Apr 27, 2009)

A little late but pm sent.


----------



## Bighunther (Jan 28, 2012)

How did you do? My last two outings ive seen two giant trout (to my standards anyway) laying under the trees and lumber unreachable with my current methods. I think nighttime mousing may be the perfect way to grt them to strike.


----------



## DXT Deer Slayer (Nov 14, 2009)

Right on, knowing where some big trout are living takes mousing to the next level. We ve called some casts that are in a familiar fish's wheelhouse, and it's just plain exhilarating! Savage smashes in the night!

Make sure to stick that thermometer in the water , slow sections/tailwaters getting very warm. Above 70, leave em alone. 69.8, is above 70.


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

Great fish. The upper main is still cool but even the South is starting to bake until you get down in the swamps. Hoping this little cool down will give the trout a break. It's a great time to learn new stretches that I've been meaning to take a better look at; you just can't have too many spots.


----------



## MichiganStreamside (Jan 19, 2014)

Saturday night was a good one for mousing! Been some great action the last week coming to our mice on late night floats.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

MichiganStreamside said:


> Saturday night was a good one for mousing! Been some great action the last week coming to our mice on late night floats.


DAMN!


----------



## BassFisher91 (Sep 11, 2005)

Over all fishing was good. Really spent all day on the river. Threw junk during the day, streamers in the evening then mousing at night. Sorry NorthOak, I got your message a little late. Also explored some small unmentionables near my cabin and did well too.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Boardman Brookies said:


> DAMN!




Nice work Kelly!


----------



## MichiganStreamside (Jan 19, 2014)

Good conditions right now for night time mousing around here! That moon is still very dark and river has cooled down a bit.


----------



## jd4223 (Feb 12, 2012)

MichiganStreamside said:


> Saturday night was a good one for mousing! Been some great action the last week coming to our mice on late night floats.


What is your set up if I may ask,rod,line and leader?


----------



## MichiganStreamside (Jan 19, 2014)

jd4223 said:


> What is your set up if I may ask,rod,line and leader?


 My favorite is 9'6" 8wt Winston BIII Plus with floating 8wt glow line and leader about 6' of 18lb flourocarbon.


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

MichiganStreamside said:


> My favorite is 9'6" 8wt Winston BIII Plus with floating 8wt glow line and leader about 6' of 18lb flourocarbon.


And obviously some really big gurglers judging by the one DXT has.

My friend Scott, who I've been fishing with for 37 years, emailed me to ask why I hadn't caught a fish like you posted. Luckily, I was able to point out that if he hadn't bailed on our weekend we would have been fishing from a boat and maybe I would have. As it was I had to wade and be satisfied with mid to upper teen fish. Then I asked him how many fish he caught after he got done with his honey-do list. Yeah, I went there.


----------



## jd4223 (Feb 12, 2012)

MichiganStreamside said:


> My favorite is 9'6" 8wt Winston BIII Plus with floating 8wt glow line and leader about 6' of 18lb flourocarbon.


Thank you for the info,and congrats on a beautiful fish!


----------

